# Summer Heat



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

I played yesterday and it was by far the nicest day yet this spring. Temp was around 28*C and man what a difference it made as far as distance was concerned. I used a new Bridgestone B330S and was averaging 285 yds off the tee, with my longest drive being 316 yds.(I use a sky caddie GPS). This was easily 10 to 12 yds further than any other ball I have used this season. I have a golfer's handbook and keep track of my stats. Lately I've also been tracking what ball I've been using. I guess now that it's hot out, to make a fare comparison I will have to go back to each brand of ball I've used and try again. Man I love summer long drives and short skirts. lol  :cheeky4:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

marto97 said:


> Man I love summer long drives and short skirts. lol  :cheeky4:


Quote of the week.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure what 28*C is in Fahrenheit..but it sounds like around 65*F or so..I wish we had it that good..90-110*F is what we expect this time of year!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Like a swamp outside... hot, humid and today, very wet and coming down vertically. I guess we have been lucky. It hasn't rained much lately and I haven't missed a weekend in a long time. This might be the one judging on the way it looks and sounds outside.

What the hell... Tomorrow I'll just go from golf store to golf store looking for some sales.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry fella's 28*C is about 84*F


----------

